# Man from the Future?



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 26, 2004)

This is an interesting one. 

'Although there is debate over the exact date it started, on November 02, 2000, a person calling themselves Timetravel_0, and later John Titor, started posting on a public forum that he was a time traveler from the year 2036. 


One of the first things he did was post pictures of his time machine and its operations manual. As the weeks went by, more and more people began questioning him about why he was here, the physics of time travel and his thoughts about our time. He also posted on other forums including the old Art Bell site. In his posts John Titor entertained, angered, frightened and even belittled those who engaged him in conversation. 


On March 24, 2001, John Titor told us he would be leaving our time and returning to 2036. After that, he was never heard from again. Speculation and investigation about who John Titor was and why he was online continues to this day.' 

I failed to find anything specially convincing in the material collected on this site, but check it out: http://www.johntitor.com/


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, being online, it is easy to be multiple people.  Dwndrgn could disappear very easily and if I signed on at all my old haunts under a new name - who's to know I haven't disappeared off of the face of the earth?  Very easily it could have been a specific ploy to sell a book.  Or just a prank that someone picked up on.  Or it could be true - but why?  Why would a time traveler do that type of thing?  What would be the purpose?  I don't buy it.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 26, 2004)

I completely agree. I read through most of his mesages and nothing really convinced me very much. There were even contradictions, in that he first refused to answer questions about various events from his 'past' citing the argument that any of us for instance, wouldn't be able to remember exactly what the headlines were on a certain day in the 1980s, for instance. Later on, he posted that he was noticing little differences from our timeline and his own, small things like baseball results. It just seems that the two statements suggest he was making it up as he went along, dropping different hints at different points.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep, I've seen enough trolls and general prats on messageboards - _especially_ in places like unmoderated Newsgroups, or MSN communities.

 I've met a lot of strange people claiming various things online - God, at least one Jesus Christ, the Center of the Universe - and various other flotsam from the realms of spirituality and religion.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh yes, I believe I've visited at least two of god's own homepages.  Still, it all makes for interesting reading, even instructive at times, if you maintain a healthy skepticism.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 27, 2004)

I have to say that, depending on where you go on the internet, it can be a lot like Berkeley - it's hard to tell the performance artists from the psychotics. On the other hand, in both places, that can be a lot of the fun of it. 

As far the individual your first post mentions, knivesout, you say that he used Art Bell's website (and I imagine probably his radio show, as well) as an outlet. He's exactly the sort that Art Bell attracts sometimes - which is also most of the fun of listenting to his show (he's now only on on weekend nights), which I do sometimes when I can't sleep. Have to give Bell, credit, though - he lets people say their piece, and only occasionally makes fun of them to their face or bumps them off the air, although he has been known to end interviews with scheduled guests if they are just not making any sense at all.

The thing about time travelers, imagined and potentially real, is does anyone think that if they _are_ here, they'd tell? That's the one thing that I think really goes against anyone claiming that they are a time traveler, or an alien, or an immortal, or anything really interesting. If they are what they claim, they'd never be telling - even in the relative anonymity of late-night radio or the internet.  Besides, it's against the Code of the International Time Travelers' Union to tell.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 27, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Besides, it's against the Code of the International Time Travelers' Union to tell.


Proof that littlemissattitude is from the future! 

One thing that is true about me though is that I have travelled through time from the past, and even this post is testament to that fact.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 28, 2004)

Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> Proof that littlemissattitude is from the future!


Did I let that slip?  What I meant was, I found this handbook one time, it was at an old used book store, and that's what it said in it, and, you know, I figured it was just something somebody made up, and I don't believe it for a minute, no I don't, there's no such thing as time travellers, it was just something I read........and that's my story and I'm sticking to it.  Yeahhhhh.  That's the ticket.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 28, 2004)

Well that clears that up then. 

As for people claiming to be God or Satan, it is little known that one of Sensibilium's intrepid reporters managed to arrange an interview with both God and Satan at the same time! You can read the transcript of the interview here (excuse the French, it really is difficult to keep those two on the up and up when it comes to foul language).

It must be noted that the interview appearing on page 23 of the Miscellanea Sensibilium was totally unintentional. But damn weird nevertheless.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 28, 2004)

Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> As for people claiming to be God or Satan, it is little known that one of Sensibilium's intrepid reporters managed to arrange an interview with both God and Satan at the same time! You can read the transcript of the interview here (excuse the French, it really is difficult to keep those two on the up and up when it comes to foul language).


Well, I guess that kills the rumor that God and Satan are really the same person.  Or was that Michael and LaToya Jackson?  Never mind.


----------

